# My Intoduction



## arky (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, My wife, brother and I are seriously looking at relocating to Mexico. I worked for a major airline that went bankrupt and left me holding the bag. We have lived in Arkansas all our lives, except wife who came from Idaho. We are wanting to get away from the sweltering heat in Arkansas, this year heat index up around 112.
Winters can be a little rough also because when they are the state does not have the snow equip. to deal with it. Last winter was rough. We are looking to Mexico for financial relief, good year round climate, good safe area with moderate housing. I take a lot of meds which cost us a lot. I love woodworking, this is my passion, my wife and brother are into flowers. My brother is unbelievable , his knowledge of all plants is incredible. My wife is studying to be a Medical Assistant and is finishing her training. Mr brother and I have considered teaching English, maybe part-time or even as a tutor. The year round climate and good safe area are are utmost concerns. We would like to hear from all who can give advice or experiences they have had


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hate to discourage folks, but if you don't have sufficient wealth and/or monthly income, you won't qualify to obtain a visa to remain in Mexico.
Unless you have some very unique skills that will not displace a Mexican, getting a visa with the required specific working permission can be very difficult. This is an immigration requirement. Handicraft and gardening skills will not be likely to get you permission to work in Mexico. There is a very good reason why Mexicans with these skills risk their lives to get to the USA. Teaching English without TEFL certification probably won't put many tortillas on your table. Full time employment in that field is rare, also requires the sponsorship of your employer for the visa and is often seasonal.
Finding a climate better than anywhere in the USA is easy and living in Mexico is a wonderful experience. However, your best bet is to get employed, in the USA, by an international company which might offer the opportunity for an assignment to Mexico. Otherwise, if you have Spanish fluency, you might search online for opportunities with Mexican companies needing bilingual employees. The airlines might be the best place for you to start; although Mexicana is in financial difficulties right now, as you probably know.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

You have really come to the right place to ask your questions, and RVGringo is the person who will give you the most thoughtful and accurate answers. So...you are a step ahead of the game already. Like RVG, I'll offer you some answers from my own experience. My husband and I have been in Mexico 4.5 years, and we planned our move for two years prior to making the leap. We are not wealthy, but we have retirement earnings plus US social security that easily allow us to meet the minimum income requirements. Almost all of the expats we know are in similar situations, i.e., they are retirees with independent US or Canadian income. We have a few friends in our area (Puerto Vallarta and north) who took a leap of faith and came down here to live because they simply love it so much they don't want to live anywhere else. They make a living, but they struggle. As RVG says, it is not easy for a foreigner to come here and get a job. But it is (barely) possible.

Having said that, let me add one more important caution, involving a few questions. Have you ever traveled to Mexico? Do you speak any Spanish? WHY do you want to move here? If it is simply to escape the weather and save some money, I can almost guarantee that you will not be happy here. My husband and I are here because we are enchanted by Mexico and its culture. It is unpredictable and sometimes frustrating to live in a foreign country, but the warmth and beauty of Mexico and her people nurture our spirits. I don't see anything in your post that indicates any affection toward or appreciation for Mexico...without those factors, you would be well-advised to consider other plans. I can certainly appreciate that the US has become a less attractive place to live, but to sustain you here, you need to be moving toward something, not away from something. Does that make any sense?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Minimum Daily Wage:
The official daily minimum wage in Mexico for 2010 rose by 4.85%.

The minimum salary in "Geographical Area A" is MX$57.46 pesos per day; "Geographical Area B" MX$55.84 pesos a day; and "Geographical Area C" MX$54.47 pesos.

I live in Area C, so my min. wage would be $54.47 Pesos *per day* or $4.35 US dollars *per day*...

With over 1 million English speaking expats through out Mexico we probably do not need many more English teachers....good luck


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What Mexico Karen has said in her last paragraph is probably the most concise and profound view that you will ever find.
It always amazes me no matter where I live in the world that although most expats are very happy, if their decision to be there, but always a subset not so and she has hit on the "why". 
I think that two things critical:
-1st you must find YOUR place before any move. Mexico very generous about tourist visas and you should take your time in a number of places for both winter & summer before making decision to move.
-2nd, do not come here on your own without enough income to meet the FM3 requirement and to live at the level at which you are comfortable. If you end up making some side money, that is what it is. If you do get a company to move you, it will certainly help the income level and give you an opportunity to travel within the country to evaluate options.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a lot of good advice here for you, Arky. You might want to print it out and make a checklist from the points offered.
The most important is to come as a tourist and visit many areas in many seasons. Explore!


----------

